# please help quark vomiting (Gross)



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

hi guys
Quark as now thowen up 7 times and the first time it was like a brown sludge and not its like white bubbley bile I dont know what to give him and what to do for him he has black gums so i cant tell if he is dehydrated.. any suggestions as to what i can do for him?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor Quark.  I would fast him. No food until in the morning. Get you some Pedialyte, and give him a few syringes at a time, very slowly. Do this every hour or so, so that he doesn't get dehydrated. I would try his regular food in the AM, but not a full portion. Try about half. I would gradually over 24 hours increase his food back to normal intake. You can give him a bit of honey too. : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The gums will look "sticky" if he is dehydrated. Take his skin on the back of his neck, lift up and let go quickly. If it snaps right back, he isn't dehydrated.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

TLI said:


> The gums will look "sticky" if he is dehydrated. Take his skin on the back of his neck, lift up and let go quickly. If it snaps right back, he isn't dehydrated.


thank you  he isnt dehydrated and now he is sleeping. Ugh i am just so worried about him


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is Quark doing? I have been thinking about him.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI gave good advice...hope he is doing better...let us know?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

prayers for quark


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I hope Quark is feeling better. It is just so awful when our pups get sick.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just checking in on quarks throw-ups has it stopped? hope hes better soon


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hoping that Quark is feeling better today!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, I hope he's better this morning!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.... Quark is doing a lot better today  he hasnt thrown up since yesturday and ate his breakfast with no issues


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay Quark!! So happy he is feeling better! : )


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

:hello1: So glad he is feeling better





Adrienne said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.... Quark is doing a lot better today  he hasnt thrown up since yesturday and ate his breakfast with no issues


----------

